
Homeless Next to Whole Foods: San Fran’s Progressive Predicament - realdlee
http://www.wsj.com/articles/homeless-next-to-whole-foods-san-frans-progressive-predicament-1466806353
======
elgabogringo
Why is this a surprise? The "progressive" left has always hated the
bourgeoisie.

~~~
Sketch22
unless _they 're_ the ones being bourgeoisie... hence the term "Limousine
Liberal"....

I don't see folks like Michael Moore lining up to help these people with all
of _his_ money....

